# BMW r8



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## robohopar (Aug 10, 2009)

he's probably a BMW lover but got the R8 as a gift and couldnt return it, lol


----------



## rustar (Jun 6, 2009)

Moscow :thumbup:


----------



## rustar (Jun 6, 2009)

OT but reminded me of a video i saw few days ago
Russian swat mistakenly assaulted wrong Cayenne with "177" license plate, destroying window and probably more and then got the right one. 
did the 1st owner sht himself. at the wrong time at the wrong place


----------



## robohopar (Aug 10, 2009)

thats a sick ass cayenne


----------



## DLF750 (Jul 8, 2009)

Is that pick serious? Not photoshopped?


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

and that r8 is on hamman wheels


----------



## Boing745 (Jun 27, 2009)

BMW 850i. never heard of that one. Must be made only in Russia. lol


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Boing745 said:


> BMW 850i. never heard of that one. Must be made only in Russia. lol


:eeps:


----------



## OnlySkills (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm guessing he had to choose between the M6 and the R8, since they are a lot alike but liked the R8 better for it's style, but included BMW in it.


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

people should learn to wash their ****in 100k+ dollar cars


----------



## panthrax (Sep 5, 2006)

the mistake he made was using the 850i badge.. shudve gone for the 840i cos the 50i was the v12. pah, beginners! lol


----------



## DLF750 (Jul 8, 2009)

much rather have an R8 than an M6, hands down. Handles much better and more reliable. Now an M1 on the other hand...


----------



## Joe-BMW (Dec 28, 2007)

dlf750 said:


> much rather have an r8 than an m6, hands down. Handles much better and more reliable. Now an m1 on the other hand...


+1


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

C'Mon guys. You KNOW that this belongs to a BMW factory worker who wanted to remain true (at least in badging) to his employer...LOL


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

that guy is gonna be pissing blood for a week.


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

panthrax said:


> the mistake he made was using the 850i badge.. shudve gone for the 840i cos the 50i was the v12. pah, beginners! lol


according to the badge he has a v12 okay???? wouldn't you rather have a v12 than a v8? come on man :thumbup:


----------



## rustar (Jun 6, 2009)

BnWBMW said:


> people should learn to wash their ****in 100k+ dollar cars


what car you talking about, R8? then it's not that dirty


----------



## phelpha (Jun 25, 2009)

rustar said:


> OT but reminded me of a video i saw few days ago
> Russian swat mistakenly assaulted wrong Cayenne with "177" license plate, destroying window and probably more and then got the right one.
> did the 1st owner sht himself. at the wrong time at the wrong place


wow they beat the sh!t outta that guy :rofl: an I thought green team kicked ass


----------



## ikob (Nov 7, 2008)

russian omon...you can't f''k with them...very serious gays.....
you may see some cars in russian street specialy in moscow which you may not see in USA or Canada..


----------

